# Injuried



## whorian (25 Sep 2005)

PLEASE HELP.

I don't know what to do. I'm desperate and looking for the available options or advices from the military people here.

I got sworn in on September 21. BMQ date is October 23. I've been getting ready for this for over 8 months, almost a year.

Unfortunally I have an wrist injury which is probably not going to be healed before BMQ. At it's worst, I can't manage do push-ups because it hurts too much. Saw a doctor, he gave me anti-inflamatories and said there is no magic way to get rid of it except rest and ice. So I did. Nothing changed. He gave me cortisone infiltrations and guess what..... it's still there. I can probably do 40 push-ups right now, but if I do, tomorrow my wrist won't allow me to do 1 single.

The army doesn't know about this whole thing. I am probably going to get advices from a recruiter but I want to ask in here first.

In case the injury is not fully recovered by the BMQ date, what are the options for me?

I am guessing: 

a) Start the course anyway, and fail it after first push-ups. PAT Platoon. BLAH. Most of you will say "at least you're getting paid". meh.
b) I signed a 5 years contract with the army. Can I ask the recruiting center to delay my BMQ? During this time I assume I am still 'property of the army' and can't finish my college degree? 
c) Ask a release, and waste 1 year of my life + recruiters time.

Because I can't manage to sit on my a$$ for long again. It's making me slowly fall into depression, making me feel I am a human wreck doing absolutely nothing all day all night.

Thanks for your words. (I think I am f*cked)


----------



## D-n-A (25 Sep 2005)

If I was you, I would tell the CFRC about your injury, an see what they say.


----------



## soon_to_be_army_05 (25 Sep 2005)

I told him the same thing.


----------



## atticus (25 Sep 2005)

Well I know when I got sworn in I was told if I got injured in anyway to phone my file manger asap and tell them so if I were you I'd do that first thing tommorow or even leave a message tonight. I can't really say what will hapen but my guess is that you'd just be re-coursed.


----------



## spenco (25 Sep 2005)

I was in pretty much the same situation as you, if you dont report the injury to your RC and it becomes a problem once you get to the CFLRS and the doctors there figure out it wasnt caused by your military service and it was a pre-existing injury that wasnt reported to the medical staff, you can kiss your career good-bye.   You will be either forced to VR or get kicked out for ir-regular enrollment, you most likely wont be re-coursed for a pre-existing injury, you will have to leave either way.   Call your RC and talk to the medical staff, it would be better to wait to go to basic and to have your wrist fully healed then go to basic on a bad wrist.


----------



## dearryan (25 Sep 2005)

Tell the RC on Monday. They are there to find the CF good members....but they are also there to help you too. Omission of a serious hampering injury might aswell be a lie. Good luck to you.


----------



## armyvern (25 Sep 2005)

Hugo,

Please please phone the RC and report this. Good luck to you. Keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## JBP (25 Sep 2005)

Hugo said:
			
		

> PLEASE HELP.
> 
> I don't know what to do. I'm desperate and looking for the available options or advices from the military people here.
> 
> ...




Honesty will always do you well, regardless. Just call them, tell them you're injured, no need to blab on about why/how unless they ask. Just make sure you make it clear you WANT YOUR CAREER with the CF and you're willing to do what it takes to make it in. If that's actually what you want.

They'll probably do exactly what seems logical, put you in PAT plt for a bit until you heal, or just post-pone your BMQ until the next serial...

Good person to talk to on this website is Kincanucks (sp?) since he/she is a recruiter... I think.... Always has the answers+stats anyway!


Joe
PS> Goodluck, never give up!


----------



## whorian (25 Sep 2005)

Thanks a lot for the multiple replies. Will call the RC tomorrow and tell you what's going on.


----------



## Fry (26 Sep 2005)

Any news yet?


----------



## NavComm (26 Sep 2005)

I guess Hugo is contacting the recruiting office today.

My question is:Why are you doing 40 pushups instead of allowing the injury to heal? Maybe if you iced and rested it, the injury would go away. Sounds to me like you're impatient and not allowing yourself to heal properly before abusing that wrist over and over again. That smacks of 'self inflicted injury' to me. If a doctor tells you to take anti-inflammatories and ice it, he/she probably didn't intend for you to continue doing pushups while the wrist was still inflamed.


----------



## whorian (26 Sep 2005)

I thought it was healed until I started doing push-ups again. I did wait the minimum time he told me to before start PT again.

I called the RC and they told me to show up tomorrow morning for a medical update. Started physiotherapy today to get all chances on my side. Are you eligible to the army insurances right when you are sworn in or do you have to success the BMQ before? If so do you think they're going to pay for physio? This thing cost a b*tch... like 50$ per session  :-[


----------



## soon_to_be_army_05 (26 Sep 2005)

See honesty is always better.im glad u called the RC.


----------



## Donut (26 Sep 2005)

So is grammar & spelling.  


Acknowledging that English may not be your first language, please don't use "MSN Speak" on this forum.

People do judge you on the quality of your written communication.

DF


----------



## soon_to_be_army_05 (26 Sep 2005)

who are you talking to?


----------



## Donut (26 Sep 2005)

That would be you.


----------



## soon_to_be_army_05 (26 Sep 2005)

N wat did i say?


----------



## JBP (26 Sep 2005)

soon_to_be_army_05 said:
			
		

> N wat did i say?




Well folks, looks like we have a real winner here! She'll certainly fit in with the army...  :

If you're actually the age in your profile, act like it. Grow up. Especially if you are going to join the forces, otherwise don't bother.


----------



## soon_to_be_army_05 (26 Sep 2005)

yeah well u grow up ok....im all grown up  n i can type how i want .n english aint my first language  so go cry to  yur momma..lollllllll


----------



## soon_to_be_army_05 (26 Sep 2005)

PTE joe i can see you are only 24  grow up ok.


----------



## whorian (26 Sep 2005)

I think you're both going off topic. Didn't mean to start a flamewar with this thread. 

ps- I asked a few other questions and some of them still hasn't been answered.


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2005)

Hugo said:
			
		

> I called the RC and they told me to show up tomorrow morning for a medical update. Started physiotherapy today to get all chances on my side. Are you eligible to the army insurances right when you are sworn in or do you have to success the BMQ before? If so do you think they're going to pay for physio? This thing cost a b*tch... like 50$ per session   :-[



Hugo,

Tomorrow during your medical update they will give you any details that you need regarding whether you are covered or not. Ask any questions that you have to them for they are the experts in this field. Good luck again.  ^-^


----------



## Gramps (26 Sep 2005)

From Pte Joe "Well folks, looks like we have a real winner here! She'll certainly fit in with the army...   
If you're actually the age in your profile, act like it. Grow up. Especially if you are going to join the forces, otherwise don't bother."

I have to ask you Pte Joe. Who are you to tell people to grow up and act their age? Who are you to decide who will or will not fit in with the army? and really Who are you to tell someone not to bother?

From your profile I see that you have less than a year in the Forces and have done only BMQ, SQ, and BIQ. I hardly think that qualifies you to make an assumption on any one individual. No, I am not making an assumption on either you or your character but on the same token you too should not make assumptions about others. Do you know her? Have you ever spoken to her? I doubt it.


----------



## soon_to_be_army_05 (26 Sep 2005)

good one gramps love ya..lolllllll   i agree wiht you on that one ,he doesnt know nothing about me.Im all grown up believe me. yes english my first language ,german is  but i do speak 3 languages as for some people here in canada,ok.


----------



## soon_to_be_army_05 (26 Sep 2005)

I know for myself i will be a good soldier one day.


----------



## Donut (26 Sep 2005)

soon_to_be_army_05:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

I'll draw your attention to the above message from Mike Bobbit.

Included in it, you'll find conduct guidelines, as follow 

In a nutshell, the hard and fast rules are as follows:

You will not post sensitive or non-public information. 
You will not post any information that is offensive, defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise violative of any law. 
You will not post any copyrighted material unless the copyright is owned by you or by this site. 
You will not post any material which is knowingly false. 
You will not post advertisements, chain letters, pyramid schemes, or solicitations. 
You will not post links to sites whose content is in violation of the above rules. 
You will not attempt to bypass or subvert any of site controls or functions. 
You will not spam the boards. This is usually described as making the same post over and over, or the same post to multiple forums or threads. 
Postings which are deemed inappropriate may be modified or removed. 
You will not troll the boards or feed the trolls. This is making posts that intentionally create hostile arguments, or responding to such posts in the same hostile tone. 
You will not have multiple forum accounts without prior permission. 
You will not use excessive webspeak, or other shorthand styles of typing. Please use English or French to the best of your ability; this makes it easier for those who are not posting in their native language.  
You will properly attribute any quotes to the appropriate author or speaker. 
Users that ignore these rules or otherwise act inappropriately may be placed on warning or banned. 

There are several other posts on this subject included in the thread.

Please familiarize yourself with the behaviour expected of posters on this private site, and respect Mike's right to set the rules expected on his site.

DF


----------



## soon_to_be_army_05 (26 Sep 2005)

and you are a Sergeant..hahahaha


----------



## Donut (26 Sep 2005)

Yes, in fact, I am a Sergeant.

I've given you the benefit of the doubt on this;  I've politely drawn your attention to the conduct guidelines on this site.

I have a sneaking suspicion that your time on this forum is limited.

Have a nice life.


----------



## Redeye (26 Sep 2005)

soon_to_be_army_05 has been given a verbal warning and has already been directed to the guidelines, I trust that will be the end of the matter.  I won't lock this up as there may well be useful discussion.


----------



## Fry (27 Sep 2005)

Redeye, I appreciate you not locking this up, as I have something more to add. Hopefully we can salvage this one away from this childishness.


Anywho,


With regards to injuries, it is infact best to inform your local CFRC about them. I had bursitis in my right shoulder and received a steroid injection for it. The doc said take some time off work and let it heal for a few days. That doesn't mean go at the pushups when I figure it's healed. I followed doctors instructions and well... it seems fine. I'm going to undergo some physio in the next few days before I leave just to make sure everything's ok.

You don't want to ride BMQ or any other training with an injury that could put someone or the whole platoon in any kind of danger whatsoever.

Matt


----------



## whorian (27 Sep 2005)

After re-doing the entire medical test at the RC, they figured injuries has to be reported to your UNIT and since they are only a medical 'detach' they couldn't do anything with me. They sent me to Valcartier (CSV) and I got to see a doctor there. I am pretty happy with the service in general. Didn't wait at all. 

They are going to pay for physio and I start it tomorrow at the Valcartier base too. Kinda happy about it. I have to fill an Injury Report (CF-98), I asked the Valcartier medical staff about it. They said to report to my unit and that they don't handle CF-98 anymore. The problem is that my unit is CFRC Quebec and I was told they don't handle that neither. I'm confused what do to. Gonna have to sort this out. Is the CF-98 form available on-line? I google'd a lil bit and couldn't find it.

Also I'm still confused if they are going to pay me if I don't recover before my BMQ date. My biggest fear is that they get me CF100 for other month(s). That would be a problem b.c funds are slowly going empty.

I'm going to try to get this sorted out tomorrow and tell you what's going on. Until then if one of you can help me, go ahead it'd be appreciate. It's getting complicated because I am not familiar with the "military machine". 

Stay tuned.


----------



## whorian (28 Sep 2005)

Update = If I am not completely healed before BMQ date they will offer me a job at the recruiting center. Wonder what it is. I asked the medical staff about it, they laughed and said "b*tch work". Duh


----------



## dearryan (28 Sep 2005)

YOur going to have to verify just how many sheets there are in a box of computer paper.  I seriously hope you are better by then.  ;D

It will all come out in the wash....and before you know it you will have a MCpl screamin his face off at you in St. Jean. Good times.

later

R


----------



## NavComm (2 Oct 2005)

Hugo, hoping that you are recovered! I'm glad you did the right thing and told them about your injury. Now you can spend the time you need to heal and be ready for the physical requirements of bmq.

Keeping my fingers crossed for a speedy recovery!


----------



## armyjewelz (3 Oct 2005)

Hee hee ...


I also have to point out to the usually, oh-so-accurate spelling police, that they missed another one!!! 

Being INJURIED is much worse than just INJURED 

Best of luck in a speedy recovery!!


----------



## visitor (3 Oct 2005)

Hugo, If you have a wrist injury, you should also lay off the typing...


----------

